# About to give up on relationships



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Having a crush and coming to the realization that nothing will ever come of it sucks. It hurts to see someone you care about not even notice if you're there or not.

I give up. Hopefully college will send some good fortune my way.

Anyone else just feel like giving up on relationships?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

College will be very different. Don't give up yet.

Though of course I personally have given it up just because. :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know. I'd say don't give up and maybe give other girls a shot.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

sean88 said:


> Hopefully college will send some good fortune my way.


It depends on where you go and what the college is like. Some colleges are much more suited to relationships than others, and it isn't just male-female ratios.

I should come up with a formula. I think I have the factors written down in one of my statistics notebooks someplace. I was rather bored in class one day and wrote down every thing I could think of. It did make the class go by faster, that is for sure. 
:yes

You have to factor in co-ed dorms (by floor or every other room), if people are indoors during the winter, if people drive to campus and live off campus, if their is a big city near by, will there be a lot of new people there (or will it just be locals who know each other), male-female ratio of the department your degree is in, how much you are forced to talk to other people, how big their co-ed intramural sports league is, how big the campus is and the number of students, Greek Life participation level, and probably a whole lot more.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

If you're anything like me, college will send you a lot of good fortune. High school sucked, college is treating me a lot better.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, college freaking rocks my dating world. Good luck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm past all that stuff. I am at the point where I am working on myself. :stu


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, don't count on that college will be alot better. I see many people on this site hated HS but for me i actually liked HS better than university. Ofcourse it depends on what class you were in. I studied science in HS and had some really cool people in my class. Atleast i had the chance to talk to some girls, in uni i had like 90% guys in my classes.
But i guess it depends on where and what you're studying....

...And yes i've given up. I'm fine with making out or something every now and then because i can't see myself in a relationship in the near future....


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

sean88 said:


> Having a crush and coming to the realization that nothing will ever come of it sucks. It hurts to see someone you care about not even notice if you're there or not.
> 
> I give up. Hopefully college will send some good fortune my way.
> 
> Anyone else just feel like giving up on relationships?


I hope college works out for you. Will you be living on campus? If so you will run into people and at least have a shot at building some relationships.

If you want to meet a lot of girls in your classes be a marketing major. Also found that in the sciences kinesiology was well populated by girls. Only say kinesiology because a campus party I went to few semesters ago a whole lot of the girls were in this major. But they were all in sports so...


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Pursuing relationships can be exhausting. There's nothing wrong with taking a break 

-Ryan


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm past all that stuff. I am at the point where I am working on myself. :stu


Sounds like the best thing to do. In my mind, a relationship is impossible so **** it. I've been down the empty sex road and I'm so over that. If I can't find someone who wants to be serious, I don't want to be bothered.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I really want a relationship. I understand wanting to work on yourself, but for me a loving woman in my life would work wonders. My mom left me when I was 3 so I'm very insecure towards women, and I don't trust them at all.

I need some lovvinnnn haaha =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The viewpoint on trust will have to change platonically before it can move more intimately. That's where I also have the problem. My mom was always there (mental illness aside), but the majority of my peer abuse has been from the female gender.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't trust guys either and I have reason not to. Trust takes a lot of time. Women and men suck, I don't discriminate.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"She could never want me, I'm not good enough for her. I'm not what she needs." Is all I ever think. Not to fish for compliments, but ughhh... I really am about to give up! x_x


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

I haven't exactly given up, but at this point I'm relying more on divine intervention than anything else. :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

College was the final straw in realizing how much of a lost cause I am socially.

Think about the ramifications of it all:

-60/40% female to male ratio (at my school anyways)
-everyone is in the same age group
-everyone is horny
-no parental supervision
-too much alcohol
-too much partying
-too much of too much

With all of that, it should be almost impossible to *NOT* get laid or make friends. But yet, I manged to accomplish neither one.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

_About _ to give up? Oh, wait, you're 18.

It's kind of sad to think that I had gotten "action" at age 15, thanks to the earler days of the internet, and nothing much happened again until I was 22. Not that I think in terms of sex, because I'm more of a cuddly, commited guy.

I think it's just reality. You have to put yourself out there, make the moves, or you're left alone. I just don't care for any of those games. I'd rather just spend my time alone than involve myself in some silly process. I hate process altogether.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

BeNice said:


> _About _ to give up? Oh, wait, you're 18.
> 
> It's kind of sad to think that I had gotten "action" at age 15, thanks to the earler days of the internet, and nothing much happened again until I was 22. Not that I think in terms of sex, because I'm more of a cuddly, commited guy.
> 
> I think it's just reality. You have to put yourself out there, make the moves, or you're left alone. I just don't care for any of those games. I'd rather just spend my time alone than involve myself in some silly process. I hate process altogether.


I'm actually 19, but I haven't updated the thing yet... lol

But ughhh, I'm just so lonely. No one wants me. I was actually getting more action when I was 16 than now. I had a g/f I messed around with back then. Now I'm just alone and bored.

I'm too scared to make a move. The girl I like knows I like her, but she hasn't said anything to me, so I'm assuming she doesn't care (my friends told her friends.)


----------

